# Added a blog to my site



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2012)

Because of the impending demise of the platform where I blog about travel, politics and photography, I have started moving my travel and photo blog posts to my own blog.

I would welcome any readers or critics to Zenfolio | Lew Lorton Photography | Blog 

I will also be adding a page of links to personal blog sites both photo and writing so send me a PM with your site address.

Lew


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good, what format is that? (Zen name?)

Never mind, I figured it out!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2012)

The blog format is quite nice.
If you select summary, you can pick a picture that will sit to the side so it really looks great.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 9, 2012)

Mine's very simple, I have never blogged before so starting feels awkward. Link in my sig if interested.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Mine's very simple, I have never blogged before so starting feels awkward. Link in my sig if interested.



It is quite similar.
I didn't write for a photo blog specifically; these are the photo travel blogs from Open.Salon.com where I wrote extensively. The political and social ones go somewhere else; where Im not yet certain.

Lew


----------

